# Clown



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Heeey guys.. :3

So here is my 5 gallon Sw with a few corals and my new clown.. (well not so new..) i've had him for a while but just didnt get around to taking photos. 
He's so fast a lot of my pictures came out blurry so i took two vids.
the green worm wavy thinger my clown is playing is a torch coral (correct me if i am wrong) I made a mistake in buying it but future plans are to upgrade to a 25 tall when the clown gets too big.

That coral sends out sweeping stinger tenticals at night so i can't put anything close to it. I am still learning...so please forgive me..

He doesnt have a name.. i just call him clown fisher..or fish.. lol. or.. bebe.. lol So if anyone has any good names let me know. The bf loves him.. he picked him out. He usually calls him the nemo fish..

Hope you enjoy!

(dont mind me talking in the vids...LOL)


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

Awwww cute!!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ty! ^_^

He's so bouncy and happy all the time.. lol


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Looks like you are doing well with your 5G experiment. *sigh* Now you make me want to try out one too.
Just call him Moe (like the three stooges, he's happy and oblivious).

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

How did I miss this post...LOL!

He's a feisty little one . Nice branching torch...from NAFB?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

yessir i did! ^^ The bf picked it out  I love it...

What is the feeding schedual like for torch corals Wilson? The clown hosted it two days in.. lol


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

2x/week is fine. What coral food are you using?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Right now just a few drops of live phytoplankton... Is that good enough? 

Sometimes i'll feed a bit of brine shrimp but i usually overfeed..>.>


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

He is adorable  I would just call him Nemo. I love the way he reacts to you. For such a small tank it looks great. He must be tiny, there is plenty of room for him right now.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

DT or Reef Crew Phyto? When that is finished, hopefully it doesn't go off by then, try "Coral Frenzy". It has a wide array of particle size and ingredients, ie oyster eggs and phyto, for coral feeding and the fish like it too. Next we meet I'll give you a sample. You'll be amazed at the difference and polyp extension.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

wtac said:


> DT or Reef Crew Phyto? When that is finished, hopefully it doesn't go off by then, try "Coral Frenzy". It has a wide array of particle size and ingredients, ie oyster eggs and phyto, for coral feeding and the fish like it too. Next we meet I'll give you a sample. You'll be amazed at the difference and polyp extension.


Hmm i will have to check when i get home. Its just that refridgerated green stuff they sell at bigals now. I got it mainly for my feather dusters..

Can you get that coral frenzy stuff anywhere Wilson..?

Thanks for the comments guys ^^


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Most likely Reef Crew phyto. Was it in a milk bag packaging? 

NAFB might carry it. I've only seen it at Reef Raft in Mississauga in my travels.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Umm nope nope.. just a small regular bottle.. 

Ty for the help! ^^


----------

